# How many therms per month/year for whole house heating w/ NG?



## mjstev01

Trying to get a feel for other users of NG for whole house heating. Say 2500 sq ft house, new NG furnace w/ 86% effeciancy etc...There are plenty of you out there that use NG for both space and hot water heating. What is your average NG therm usage per month or year or heating season?


----------



## webbie

In the coldest month, we use about 150-175 therms...for heat, a gas fireplace, a gas hot water heater, cooking and a gas dryer.
Western MA. - 2600 sq ft - new construction
Cost is about $300 or less, depending on surcharges.


----------



## TMonter

Natural Gas water heater here (40 gallon tank) and between 25 and 30 therms per month depending on the time of year.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

1600 sq ft 90yo colonial in Upstate NY.

We use a woodstove in the part of the house that we spend our time in, so the furnace doesn't use as much fuel as it would normally.   In the summer, we use ~10ccf of NG a month.  This is for heating water.   Last winter, around march, usage popped just over 100.  I was tired of winter and all the snow we got.  I was lazy and tired of feeding the fire.   Other than that, the usage was about 80ccf/mo.  

Matt


----------



## mtaccone

I am in upstate ny and use about 200-300 therms per month in winter with a new furnace and windy house of 1500 sq.ft. i turn it down to 60 during the day and 70 at night when we are home. Summer I am using 22-25 therms a month for water heating with a shot 40 gallon water heater with 150 degree water. In the old house we used 50 therms more a month due to an old old old gravity boiler that if you turned it down it would take all night to heat up and had a 90 gallon hot water tank.


----------

